# Snake Dog



## nuttinbutblue (Aug 2, 2011)

I have heard of dogs that would trail and bay a snake ,Does anybody have one r know anybody with one .I would be interested in owning one r willing to hire someone with one.I would like any and all input if someone knows someone that trains dogs for this purpose. Thank you!  http://74.55.204.178/images/smilies/bang.gif


----------



## Chuck Terry (Aug 2, 2011)

I used to have a rat terrier that loved to kill them (along with mice, moles, lizards, bugs, and other critters).   Drug them up in the yard quite often.   I was always afraid she would take on a big rattlesnake that she could not handle.  Never got bit as far as I know.  I'm not sure what breeds could be trained or who does the training.


----------



## nuttinbutblue (Aug 8, 2011)

*looking for the wrong dog*

Thanks c t for the reply , I must need to try another  forum for this kind of dog.


----------



## mlandrum (Aug 8, 2011)

Sorry, Blue My dog only getshttp://
	
 BIT by Snakes they don hunt them. This is Lucy she was bit in May and only lived 30- minutes That's 3- in 4- years? ?????


----------



## nuttinbutblue (Aug 22, 2011)

Mike seems like u need one to sweep the place u hunt sounds like u have plenty down that way.BJ seen were one had crawed across the road in the pen the other day so we r going to find one r train one to find them by smell and then bay them until we get there and remove him, they can find anything else so i feel sure we can one to find a snake.Good luck this season !!


----------



## dick7.62 (Aug 22, 2011)

When I was young(elementary school and older) I had a mixed breed dog who would bay a rattlesnake.  I killed at least 3 large ones that he found.  He had a different bark for a snake that let me know what he found.  He would catch a non-poisonous snake and shake/slap it to death but I never saw him take on a rattlesnake, he just barked at them.  He had 3 brothers and sisters and they never showed any interest in snakes.  I don't know why this one was a snake dog.


----------



## nuttinbutblue (Aug 24, 2011)

*Thanks dick7.62*

thanks for the reply to my post.  I am still looking for a snake dog and was wondering if you remember anything about the kind of mixed breed that dog could have been. Just wondering. Hopefully I can find one soon or either make one myself. We have too many snakes here and animals get bit by them all the time.Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 24, 2011)

nuttinbutblue said:


> thanks for the reply to my post.  I am still looking for a snake dog and was wondering if you remember anything about the kind of mixed breed that dog could have been. Just wondering. Hopefully I can find one soon or either make one myself. We have too many snakes here and animals get bit by them all the time.Thanks again for your help.



I got a snake dog but I come with him. There ain't a snake that'll be on the property after he's done searching. Don't think you could afford the both of us though. Try me.


----------



## besclavon (Aug 25, 2011)

*rattlesnake removal*

i have a cabin that is loaded with rattlesnakes because of the field mice (shot over 24 in 18 months 100ft from the front porch). i took out all the crap they could live under (including elevating wood piles a foot off the ground) and made snake traps. I just put a piece of 4ftx4ft plywood on the ground with 2x4's nailed around the edges and only 2 six inch gaps in the 2x4's in on either side. it basically was a large flat box 3 inches off the ground. then every time i would go up, i fliped them and killed them. Now i have only seen one since january. 

also, my beagle is gun shy, but she bays snakes. really weird. she doesnt cackle or bark, but she is really skemish and hoping around like a rabbit when she gets one. I just take her around and look for body language and she always is on one when she starts hopping around like a mongoose. luckily she knows to stay 3 feet back and just circle. Actually, its kinda fun coming coming up on them. not sad to see them go, but it is fun to shoot them and keep the  rattles. i've got enough of them to play poker with.


----------



## nuttinbutblue (Aug 25, 2011)

ok i have 110 ac. pen Lukikus 2 that has a snake r 2in HOW MUCH  ? , And when can u do it?


----------



## Lukikus2 (Aug 25, 2011)

nuttinbutblue said:


> ok i have 110 ac. pen Lukikus 2 that has a snake r 2in HOW MUCH  ? , And when can u do it?



I'm down in Florida so it wouldn't be reasonable. I have a pit that has hate for snakes and can smell them 100' away. He definetly lets you know when their in the area and he is on top of them in no time. If I were closer I would come just for the fun of it.


----------



## 2-shot (Aug 25, 2011)

I've had 3 miniature weiner dogs that would kill or bay snakes and 1 Jack Russel that would do the same.


----------



## dstilli1 (Aug 25, 2011)

I gots a snake dog. its a cur. shoot me a pm ill tell ya more


----------



## nuttinbutblue (Aug 25, 2011)

dstilli1 pm sent!!


----------



## Cobb Man (Aug 26, 2011)

what kinda pen you got?


----------



## nuttinbutblue (Aug 26, 2011)

rabbit pen belongs to BJ


----------



## F14Gunner (Aug 26, 2011)

With 4 adult Jack Russells they tend to bring all kinds of critters to my back door as prizes, and yep Snakes as well. Seen one of them dig a hole out and retreive a snake that was trying to get away. Never trained them, but they are some good dogs. multipurposed you might say.  The girls tend to kill everything they catch, but the males like to bring them to the door , with one of those looks like " See what I got Dad. "


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 28, 2011)

There has been 2 killed on the outside of the pen in the last 2 weeks.  They are really starting to crawl!


----------



## crsdos (Aug 28, 2011)

had a lab that got too close to a moccasin, didn't make it. was a good dog just stupid when it came to snakes.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Jul 13, 2018)

A snake dog is like a "good " bear dog.....you never see see a old one. One day they miss a step, and then you need a shovel. Get a couple old minnow traps, open the entrance holes a little, put a farm fresh egg in it, put a small chain on it so the coons won’t tote it off.  A store bought egg won’t work. Drown the venomous snakes.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Jul 13, 2018)

Every dog I've own has loved to kill snakes.  This bird dog I've got now, GWH, sniffs them out but most all around here are water snakes.


----------



## bjtillman (Aug 17, 2018)

Jack Ryan said:


> Every dog I've own has loved to kill snakes.  This bird dog I've got now, GWH, sniffs them out but most all around here are water snakes.


Is she for sale?


----------



## Jack Ryan (Aug 18, 2018)

bjtillman said:


> Is she for sale?


No way. He is the only friend I've got.


----------



## Jack Ryan (Sep 1, 2018)

Nothing to poisonous but something old Duke sniffed out today and kept surrounded until I came over to call him off it.
Pretty nice black snake. I helped him get away from the dog.


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 5, 2018)

I had a jaggd terrier that was a snake killing machine, it didn't matter what kind it was, she perfered venomous  snakes for some reason, she would not let you have her kills either, she ate them, she chewed their heads off first, never seen anything like it.


----------



## rwh (Oct 7, 2018)

i've got a pup that found a copperhead today


----------



## nrh0011 (Oct 12, 2018)

A while back I was watching a video of a georgia biologist that was monitoring eastern indigo snakes in the area. She had a lab with her that was trained to find snakes. It was a jam up dog too...


----------

